# Peyia play school



## tawsey (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi there all just a quick one. Is there any parents on here who's children attend the Peyia play school? Or has attended this nursery. Had look on their website looks very nice.
cheers

tawsey


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

tawsey said:


> Hi there all just a quick one. Is there any parents on here who's children attend the Peyia play school? Or has attended this nursery. Had look on their website looks very nice.
> cheers
> 
> tawsey


Tawsey, check you private messages re Peyia Playschool

Steve


----------

